# Do!aqua Mini L | Iwagumi "Redemption" | Day 52 small picture update



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

damn the first scape was bomb.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

chou said:


> damn the first scape was bomb.


THANKS! I appreciate it very much! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*DAY 1 | PLANTS ARRIVAL | S.Repens 049 & Blxya Japonica*

Calling this officially* DAY 1. *

So, thanks to Mike (_TexasCichlid_) for the unbelievably healthy plants!
He has the most healthiest Blyxa Japonica i've ever seen! lol
So, glad to own some from him!
HIT HIM UP!

Along with that, finally got to add plants in. 

I'll be using S. Repens 049 as my main foreground and the blyxa for some background plants. 

Heres some pictures of the initial planting and flood.

Enjoy.

*Always enjoy planting *








*Staurogyne Repens 049*








*Misty Shot*








*Top View*








*GoPro Hero3 Silver Shot (mind the messy room)*








Flooded








*GF takes over with the shots from here...*
























*Heavy pearling*


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice layout! U got stuarogyne repens! I am so jealous XD

Ya get a lily pipe soon, the filter strainer looks wrong! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Patson said:


> Very nice layout! U got stuarogyne repens! I am so jealous XD
> 
> Ya get a lily pipe soon, the filter strainer looks wrong!
> 
> Keep us updated!


THANKS! I tried to accommodate the rock scape according to how crazy the blyxa will get.
hehe yeah.. PM Mike (TexasChichlid), such a nice helpful guy. His tank is unbelievable.

LOL. I do I do... Im so bad with sizing that Im worried I might pick up the wrong sizes...
I have a Penn-Plax Cascade 500. It a decent filter, for the price you pay, but I do seriously need to find some lily pipes... Help?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 2 - Finnex Ray II arrival*

So, after waiting close to a week for the fixture to come in. It arrived! 










I'll let the pics do the talking..

*with Archaea 27w CFL *









*with Finnex Ray II *









wow... how it brings a HD look.. roud:

Afraid of the high PAR and algae going uncontrolled, I plan to leave it on for 4 hours, until I figure out to hang it... (*PLEASE HELP ME WITH ANY SORT OF IDEAS ON HANGING IT, Im the worst 'DIY' person..* :help

-Mike


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks superb Mike! I would view this thread and contact beachbum as he was making hanging mounts. Maybe you can get some ideas from him. Also, Jbrady is a master DIY.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197311

Also, I think your next purchase should be some nice lily pipes!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Lowe said:


> Looks superb Mike! I would view this thread and contact beachbum as he was making hanging mounts. Maybe you can get some ideas from him. Also, Jbrady is a master DIY.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197311
> 
> Also, I think your next purchase should be some nice lily pipes!


Thanks! 

I messaged him about the brackets. Another buddy of mines said he purchased some for $10, so hopefully I can do the same too!

As for my lily pipes, i finally measured them and got a measurement of 1/2 inch (half an inch). What size lily's will fit? is it 13mm?

Thanks!


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Your rocks are amazing. Gorgeous selection and I really like the placement.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Ebi said:


> Now with CO2, my Gf stepped on my beautiful glass diffuser:icon_sad:...


Just in case your girlfriend ever reads this, you meant to say...
"my beautiful Gf stepped on my glass diffuser..."
...right??

Just kidding, haha I like where this tank is headed!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

VJM said:


> Your rocks are amazing. Gorgeous selection and I really like the placement.


thanks! hopefully everything grows in nicely with the rocks. 


AguaTropical said:


> Just in case your girlfriend ever reads this, you meant to say...
> "my beautiful Gf stepped on my glass diffuser..."
> ...right??
> 
> Just kidding, haha I like where this tank is headed!


i of course checked if she was okay, not a scratch.. but the diffuser was shattered :< lol

Thanks! I hope everything grows in nicely.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 5 - Downoi Added*

So, my downoi came in. 

Heres pictures of it and the tank as it sits now..

*Nice Size Crowns *








*Kepping it yellow... for now *








*Finnex Ray II *roud:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Little short video | Heavy Pearling Day 3*

Enjoy this little short video, I attempted to record. 

Thank,

http://youtu.be/_X_vkf6oFl0


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking good! Any plans on fauna yet?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

AguaTropical said:


> Looking good! Any plans on fauna yet?


I've gotten over carried in the past few scapes with too much types of different species. So, until I can get a hold of my Pseudomugil Gertrudae Blue-Eye Raibows, i'll be sticking with my 2nd fav. which are Lamp Eye Killis. have q school of 7 waiting to be put in. 

And for the cleaning crew, 3 oto's, and probably a dozen or two PFRs.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebi said:


> Enjoy this little short video, I attempted to record.
> 
> Thank,
> 
> http://youtu.be/_X_vkf6oFl0


Nice video! Yes, we need some fishes now! (and get rid of the ugly filter intake!)

Otos are nice, they are my favorite algae eater! I dun have much experience with killies but they do look very nice schooling.

Hey what about a pair of dario dario? Very interesting fish but I bet killies are fast eater and wont leave much food for the slow dario dario :confused1:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Patson said:


> Nice video! Yes, we need some fishes now! (and get rid of the ugly filter intake!)
> 
> Otos are nice, they are my favorite algae eater! I dun have much experience with killies but they do look very nice schooling.
> 
> Hey what about a pair of dario dario? Very interesting fish but I bet killies are fast eater and wont leave much food for the slow dario dario :confused1:


hehe, okay. I'll add them in a week or two. Going on a trip back home to Hawaii for a week and then back. 

YESS, Im patiently waiting for my Lily Pipes to come in from Asia..
1 month, well more like 2 weeks now.

Hopefully soon

Heres the identical model thats slowly making its way to the US.









I'll stick with my Lamp Eye Kilis since they were so difficult to acquire..


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 10*

Day 10.

I will be gone for 1 week, headed to Hawaii to attend my grandpas funeral. Hope that the timers hold up to their job *fingers crossed* 

Lily Pipes, from far away China, should hopefully be in by the time I get back. 

All I observe is plants are finally becoming established and throwing down roots. 










Thanks for viewing and god bless!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking good! the brighter the light, the more dense the s.repens will grow. i found this to be the case in one of two tanks. In the low tech medium tank, the stems were longer inbetween the leaves. 

See ya when you get back!


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update and take care! 



Ebi said:


> Day 10.
> 
> I will be gone for 1 week, headed to Hawaii to attend my grandpas funeral. Hope that the timers hold up to their job *fingers crossed*
> 
> ...


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Did you get inspiration from Texas Cichlid's ADA? Looks so similar haha!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 21 - Lamp Eye Killifish Added*










Finally added some fish in. 

Got back from my trip and only growth I noticed was from Blyxa and DHG. Looks like Downoi melted some older leaves and the newer leaves are looking brighter lime green. Seems like the high light may be the cause of it. 
Again, I need to find a hanging kit to lower the amount of PAR. For now, hoping that the added frog bit & salvinia will help shade out some of the light for now.. 
CO2 is still being blasted, keeping the drop checker at yellow, light is being kept at 5 hours a day.

Lily Pipes should be in anytime now, cant wait for it!

The additional lamp eye's are looking good  6 inside for now. Very green tank.

thanks for viewing!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I love your tank. LOOOOVE IT. more than i love the tank you made for me! haha


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 44 | Long update..*

So, I've been slacking on keeping up this journal for my sake.

Observation: Too much PAR = Add Plant Clouds (Frogbit). :tongue:
No algae, Blyxa growing crazy, harigrass growing 'hairy' lol (gotta trim it asap), Downoi is growing tall(?), S. Repens 049 growing slowly.... 

New: Glass Lily pipes came in, outflow came in cracked... refunded. Still got inflow 

Fauna: Blue Eye Gertrude Rainbows added.

*I cant take pics to save my moss.. >__<*









*Blyxa Japonica *









*Why So Tall?*









*Yay, my favorite fish! 
*
















*eating a small flake *









*My little Green Babaluti Shrimp.*









*Natural Plant Cloud *


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking at getting some Gertrude's as well. Where did you get yours? They look so beautiful in your gorgeous tank!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Lookin' awesome as always Mike! Love your shrimp and your fish, they're lampeyes, right?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Where'd you get your babaulti? That shrimp is lovely!

Nice tank! Nice downoi!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

VJM said:


> Looking at getting some Gertrude's as well. Where did you get yours? They look so beautiful in your gorgeous tank!


My favorite fish! 
I had my boss import a handfull from Asia the past fish order we received. We got in about 100 of them. 

Thanks! I just cant wait for the repens to fill in, if itll ever... :icon_roll


CPDzeke said:


> Lookin' awesome as always Mike! Love your shrimp and your fish, they're lampeyes, right?


yupp! I've got lampeye kilis and blue eyed gertrude rainbows. 


assasin6547 said:


> Where'd you get your babaulti? That shrimp is lovely!
> Nice tank! Nice downoi!


I have my job sources  I've got a few babies going, hopefully I can get more going and eventually put some up for sale.

I hope to get more downoi side shoots >__<
thanks for viewing!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 52 | Little update*

nothing much changed... S. Repens is just living.. not carpeting lol..


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

nice! Somehow I feel the tank would look even better without any plants in the middle (where Downoi is?) 

How did u know too much PAR? Were u getting algae?

Anyway keep up the good work and is that coral moss on the right?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Patson said:


> nice! Somehow I feel the tank would look even better without any plants in the middle (where Downoi is?)
> 
> How did u know too much PAR? Were u getting algae?
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work and is that coral moss on the right?


I feel yuh on that one, Its just one of my favorite plants :wink: |'ll consider moving it though, once my 40B farm is well off.

I've been warned by other members with the 18" ray2 on its intensity for the shallowness of my tank. I've never ran into algae problems, just your typical green spot on the glass. I get tons of pearling and only need my CO2 on for aprx. 3-4 hours to make a yellow color on my drop checker. 

Thanks! i'll have to trim the DHG down whenever I find time.. >_< 
That is Ohko Stone


----------

